
Why remote culture will be better than centralized companies - hajak
https://hajak.se/distributed-culture-will-win-b2f06f24a2ae
======
rkvist
Here at Aula (35-person remote-first startup building a ‘Slack for
education’), we’ve done the following:

1\. Dedicate sync time to the stuff that’s otherwise hard to do such as
relationship building - ‘remote coffees’, an onboarding focused on getting
under the skin of each other. Wholesome stuff. 2\. Your post mentions
‘protocols for communication’. We’ve engineered templates for all team
meetings to direct the conversation towards the topics we think matters the
most. 3\. Documentation is needed in an async workplace; if you encourage
commenting on/challenging everything, you foster an ‘always in beta’ culture
where everyone can make edits.

We’re still working on building a culture where remote team members
proactively reach out to each other to ‘hang out’ on video calls if they feel
socially under stimulated.

Has anyone solved that?

------
hajak
How has your company built a good remote/distributed culture? And where has it
failed?

